# Autopilot V2 Manifold Leaking Air



## AndrewCjDuong (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey guys

Just installed my Autopilot V2 unit and I noticed that the PSI goes down once every hour or so. I checked all my fittings on my tank and sprayed the soap and everything was good. Turns out the leak is actually coming from the manifold itself and I was wondering what options I have for fixing this issue. I tried cutting a new line and reseating it and playing with manifold itself. Not sure what to do at this point.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Where exactly on the manifold is the air leaking from? If cutting a new line doesn't help then I would recommend giving Airlift a call. Jeremy should be able to instruct you on how to fix it, or set up an RMA so you can get a replacement manifold.


----------



## AndrewCjDuong (Nov 30, 2013)

c0r3y.af said:


> Where exactly on the manifold is the air leaking from? If cutting a new line doesn't help then I would recommend giving Airlift a call. Jeremy should be able to instruct you on how to fix it, or set up an RMA so you can get a replacement manifold.


It's basically bubbling around the metal ring. I'll give them a call, it's just without this unit. My car is basically out of commission. I also don't have the original receipt for this unit either... does that matter at all?


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

AndrewCjDuong said:


> It's basically bubbling around the metal ring. I'll give them a call, it's just without this unit. My car is basically out of commission. I also don't have the original receipt for this unit either... does that matter at all?


Give them a call and tell him it's your daily. They'll most likely just send you out a new manifold and controller after taking a $110 deposit on your credit card. Then you swap them and send back your old ones. Then you get $100 back to your card.
At least that's what happened with me each time I've had to do it... I'm on my 5th manifold now within a year. :facepalm: BUT AirLift cust service is pretty top notch, mainly Jeff Applegreen.


----------



## AndrewCjDuong (Nov 30, 2013)

spiker369 said:


> Give them a call and tell him it's your daily. They'll most likely just send you out a new manifold and controller after taking a $110 deposit on your credit card. Then you swap them and send back your old ones. Then you get $100 back to your card.
> At least that's what happened with me each time I've had to do it... I'm on my 5th manifold now within a year. :facepalm: BUT AirLift cust service is pretty top notch, mainly Jeff Applegreen.


Did they ask you guys to provide a proof of purchase or receipt?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Um sure they'll take care of yah.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

spiker369 said:


> Give them a call and tell him it's your daily. They'll most likely just send you out a new manifold and controller after taking a $110 deposit on your credit card. Then you swap them and send back your old ones. Then you get $100 back to your card.
> At least that's what happened with me each time I've had to do it... I'm on my 5th manifold now within a year. :facepalm: BUT AirLift cust service is pretty top notch, mainly Jeff Applegreen.


This


AndrewCjDuong said:


> Did they ask you guys to provide a proof of purchase or receipt?


They didn't ask me but pretty sure they technically do and they could ask for it at any time. Just call them up and explain the issue. Let them know you'd like them to send you a replacement manifold. It's a $100 deposit and they ship you a new manifold, then you ship your old one back, and you get your $100 back. Great service.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

How old is the manifold? 

What software version is loaded on your manifold?


----------



## AndrewCjDuong (Nov 30, 2013)

Buck Russell said:


> How old is the manifold?
> 
> What software version is loaded on your manifold?


I'm not sure. I purchased it used. I know there's no option for a sensor calibration because it shows it in the manual


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Best thing to do is to find out what software version you have on the manifold before you send it back to Airlift. 

Reasoning behind this...

If AirLift sends you a replacement manifold and the software version is different from what you have, it will NOT work with your controller. While the system will still function, it will not function 100%. This is because the manifold and controller must have matching software versions. Thus, it would behoove you to make sure that your software version is the most current or you'll have to end up sending back your manifold and controller.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Buck x2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Buck Russell said:


> Best thing to do is to find out what software version you have on the manifold before you send it back to Airlift.
> 
> Reasoning behind this...
> 
> If AirLift sends you a replacement manifold and the software version is different from what you have, it will NOT work with your controller. While the system will still function, it will not function 100%. This is because the manifold and controller must have matching software versions. Thus, it would behoove you to make sure that your software version is the most current or you'll have to end up sending back your manifold and controller.


x3


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

AndrewCjDuong said:


> Did they ask you guys to provide a proof of purchase or receipt?


Yes, the warranty department does require proof of purchase


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

i am having similar issues. When i park, my tank losing air. Ie. Overnight, i go fro 147psi in the tank to 92 psi. I am going to use soapy water and check the tanks fittings as well as the manifold. 

Just for clarification sake, it is safe to spring soapy water on the manifold and fittings etc?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

car54on said:


> Just for clarification sake, it is safe to spring soapy water on the manifold and fittings etc?


I would assume yes for the manifold as long as you avoid the electrical area, but I'd call Airlift just to make sure. Don't want to void any warranties.


----------

